# How do you remove the oil filter on golf r32?



## RDalton (Aug 6, 2009)

I cannot find the right bit to undo the bolt.. 

Thanks


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: How do you remove the oil filter on golf r32? (RDalton)*

you COULD try to be a lil less vague about it.
bit? bolt??? 
the oil filter housing on the mk4 GLI (VR6) is best undone with a 36mm socket. I presume this to be the same on the R32 golf... mk5's also use the same 36mm socket. 
Is this what you're trying to do? 


_Modified by rickjaguar at 4:06 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## benyates (Jun 10, 2009)

Rdalton, this is a veryyyyyy careful procedure. you can use one of those rubber gripped wrench's that looks like it has a belt that you wrap around the thing you're trying to undo. 
BE VERY CAREFUL. I just broke my cap YESTERDAY and it's leaking oil. The car is stuck now 50 miles away. And the cap is $50-60 ....... grrrrr it's a 36mm socket on the r32 but the plastic socket is very breakable, we barely put pressure on it and turned and a little crack causes the leak. 
Anyways if you use that belt-torque wrench, DONT USE IT ON THE SOCKET use it on the base of the cap where you would put your hands to unscrew it. This will prevent it from cracking.


----------



## gazaudi (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: How do you remove the oil filter on golf r32? (RDalton)*

you go and see a qualified mechanic.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: How do you remove the oil filter on golf r32? (gazaudi)*

i just use a 36mm socket~ if you loosen & tighten it by hand(ONLY) you'll be fine.don't use a socket wrench/ratchet.


----------



## wloberger (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: How do you remove the oil filter on golf r32? (gruppe-b)*

I too cracked the cap yesterday trying to get it off. Dealer must've really torqued that thing on there. Now I'm stuck until Friday and out $63.


----------



## yanni08 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: How do you remove the oil filter on golf r32? (wloberger)*

Torque specification on the cap is about 18.5 lb. ft. (25.5 Nm)


----------

